#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Phrase for "I am not interested"..?

## DaveV

Hi, I have looked thru the PHRASES threads and searched, I am looking for a universal phrase to politely say _"I am not interested"_ to vendors, etc. Also any recommended links to Thai phrase websites would be appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Mai son jai

Not interested.

----------


## blue

perhaps someone can tell us a  better site , but the one i use is 
Thai Language - How to Say "NO"
you click on the f symbol a coulple of times  and you can here the guy saying the phrase in thai .
I forgot                            my money (_leum ow dtung ma_)
wish it was a woman saying the phrases........... :Smile:

----------


## seamusogin

mai al kap  - dont want thanks
would have thought it would be near the start of most thai phrase books ?

----------


## English Noodles

> Mai son jai


Better to say, 'Phom mai son jai leuy' But as above, to venders it's just a 'mai aww khrap'.

----------


## db1

'mai aww khrap'. were the first words I learned to speak in Thai

----------


## jizzybloke

^+^^ yep!

----------


## sunsetter

^like youse said, i though mai son jai was, i dont care

----------


## the dogcatcher

"Bai hi pon" works,

----------


## WujouMao

> Hi, I have looked thru the PHRASES threads and searched, I am looking for a universal phrase to politely say _"I am not interested"_ to vendors, etc. Also any recommended links to Thai phrase websites would be appreciated!


Keeping your mouth closed and walking off normally helps.

Act like the locals. Do they mutter not interested, or send them to Coventry?

----------


## BobR

More useful sayings might "get out of my face you idiot tout" and "why the f*ck would I come all the way to Thailand to watch porno? No I don't want dvd you buffoon"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i though mai son jai was, i dont care


It is.

----------


## bobo746

try the universal language fvuk off

----------


## rawky

Like English Noodles said , if its to a vendor MAI AWW KHAP is the most appropriate because AWW means to want / take an object .
If a person is coming onto you then MAI SON JAI is better .

----------


## Cujo

> try the universal language fvuk off


Combined with some universal body language 


and I'm sure the recipient of your message will 'get the message'

----------


## hopmad

> "Bai hi pon" works,


And be prepared to run... :Smile:

----------


## Katana

> Like English Noodles said , if its to a vendor MAI AWW KHAP is the most appropriate because AWW means to want / take an object .
> If a person is coming onto you then MAI SON JAI is better .


 
Mai ow krap and if they don't listen then mai ow si!

If ya want to be offensive then Mai ow kee nok or Mai ow kwai  will do nicely but be prepared to exit quickly  :Smile: 

Mark :ssssh:

----------


## longway

> Hi, I have looked thru the PHRASES threads and searched, I am looking for a universal phrase to politely say _"I am not interested"_ to vendors, etc. Also any recommended links to Thai phrase websites would be appreciated!


Just say Mai khrap, saying mai aow can be a considered a bit offhand or rude. Which is fine if someone is bugging you.

Another thing to say is: Mai aow wanii - Dont want today

Or Khit duu gawrn - I will think about it first.

If you are just browsing you can say Duu chei chei - just looking

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> i though mai son jai was, i dont care
> 
> 
> It is.


It's both. The tone of voice will determine how much you care....

'not interested' or 'not interesting'of course can mean the same as 'I don't care', but it's not care in the real sense of the word (as in to take care of someone or something 'Do lae' or to care as in worry about something 'kwam witi kang warn' (and others))

----------


## Warrior

Mai pai khrap will do for taxi/tuktuk drivers.

----------


## Bobcock

> Mai pai khrap will do for taxi/tuktuk drivers.


Completely ignoring their existance if not flagged down is the ultimate weapon.

I also ignore them and close the door if they stop me getting in before knowing where I want to go.............unless it's raining of course then all bets are off.

----------


## ringthebells

"mai pen rai" works as well.

----------


## Loy Toy

What about those pushy Indian cvnts who walk out in front of you, with their hand out saying G'Day Mate.......looking for a bag of fruit?

What do most say to these grunts?

----------


## Bobcock

I walk past and do not respond. They don't even deserve my contempt.

It's one of the very few pleasures of a trip to Pattaya.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I walk past and do not respond. They don't even deserve my contempt.


We must of went to the same school Bob.  :Smile: 

With regard to Thais I just say Mai Aww Khrap and with a smile. No pain to be civil to a person who is just trying to make a living and who don't try pushing themselves on you.

----------


## Bobcock

"We must have been....."

Obviously not, unless you weren't listening.




> With regard to Thais


Yep, they get slightly better treatment except when shoving a brochure for a massage parlour under my nose or offering porn DVD's to me when I am walking along with two small children. Then they get the tailor treatment.

----------


## Warrior

> Then they get the tailor treatment.


I like that expression.

 :Smile:

----------


## mingmong

tis 1/2 the reason most people dont bother going to Bali! Jawaneasy pricks trying to sell you a fecking Rolex

----------


## Lancelot

[quote=WujouMao;1553813]


> Hi, I have looked thru the 
> Act like the locals. Do they mutter not interested, or send them to Coventry?


Exactly. The vendor is invisible, he does not exist. If you engage him at all, he'll stick around. At the most, give a slight head shake meaning "no."

----------


## joltme1313

> "Bai hi pon" works,


it work but very rude... lol

----------


## bart

> 'mai aww khrap'. were the first words I learned to speak in Thai


                                phom   mai  how...i  not  want   
                                phom  mai  mee ,,, i  not   have


                                               i  fink  so.

----------


## Bogon

> hat about those pushy Indian cvnts who walk out in front of you, with their hand out saying G'Day Mate


When drunk, I have a very cunning trick for these dudes.
When they approach you. Hold out your left hand as a handshake and grip their extended hand as firmly as possible. Now you have the Indian dude off guard and wrong footed. He is now in your control. 
These Indians hold out their right hands over 4000 times per day and you have got him by being the 1st with the "left-hander".
Keep hold of Amar's hand and start walking down the street telling him either a = he has a lucky face and you want to make him rich by giving you 2000 baht and telling his fortune or plan b = you have a shop round the corner where you can make a lovely 100% Saville Row cotton sari for the missus with a free necktie thrown in.
It's all in the hand shake my friend. the hand shake is like grabbing them by the bollocks.

----------


## jizzybloke

^I dragged one down the street with me because he didn't want to let go, he looked really worried after 60 meters or so.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by db1
> 
> 
> 'mai aww khrap'. were the first words I learned to speak in Thai
> 
> 
>                                 phom   mai  how...i  not  want   
>                                 phom  mai  mee ,,, i  not   have
> 
> ...


Ever thought about opening a Thai Language School?

----------


## bart

> Originally Posted by bart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by db1
> ...


 phom  mai chie  koun  thai

 :UK:

----------


## Bobcock

> phom mai chie koun thai


Fuck knows what that was supposed to be....

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> hat about those pushy Indian cvnts who walk out in front of you, with their hand out saying G'Day Mate
> 
> 
> When drunk, I have a very cunning trick for these dudes.
> When they approach you. Hold out your left hand as a handshake and grip their extended hand as firmly as possible. Now you have the Indian dude off guard and wrong footed. He is now in your control. 
> These Indians hold out their right hands over 4000 times per day and you have got him by being the 1st with the "left-hander".
> Keep hold of Amar's hand and start walking down the street telling him either a = he has a lucky face and you want to make him rich by giving you 2000 baht and telling his fortune or plan b = you have a shop round the corner where you can make a lovely 100% Saville Row cotton sari for the missus with a free necktie thrown in.
> It's all in the hand shake my friend. the hand shake is like grabbing them by the bollocks.


You know what Indians do with their left hand don't you?

----------


## blue

is this thread set up to make idiots, like me ,with a vocabulary of 7 words feel gifted

----------


## LivinLOS

> Mai pai khrap will do for taxi/tuktuk drivers.


Yeah but will it work on the one sat next to him, and the one after, and after etc... 

Always amazes me if you have said no to 3 in a row, why the 4th and 5th ones ask.

----------


## JessieHughes

oh cool

Im looking for Thai apps on my iphone regarding Thai phrases

----------


## billy the kid

no av baht.

----------


## khmen

[quote=Lancelot;1554482]


> Originally Posted by DaveV
> 
> 
> Hi, I have looked thru the 
> Act like the locals. Do they mutter not interested, or send them to Coventry?
> 
> 
> Exactly. The vendor is invisible, he does not exist. If you engage him at all, he'll stick around. At the most, give a slight head shake meaning "no."


Agreed. Ever notice how touts, beggars and other assorted charachters will leave the Jap/Korean tour party alone while harassing/offering to sell something to whities? Well, thats cos we have the socially programmed polite refusal response. "Errrm.....no thank you........no thank you....no thanks." Comes across to them as weak and gives them a foot in the door to try and pester you into buying some useless shite, if only to get them to leave you alone.

They know Asians will refuse to acknowledge their existence and at most wave them off as if swatting an annoying fly away, so they don't even bother. So, to answer the O.P......if you want to say you dont want something, dont say anything at all and ignore it. Follow the Asian example, you're in Asia.

All else fails you can say "Madam, I'm awfully sorry but I don't at present require any of your wooden croaking frogs or your hill-tribe hats, as delightful and sartorially elegant as they undoubtably are, now would you kindly fuck off and remove yourself from my presence and the immediate vicinity, thanking you please." or something similar.

----------


## isanmick

mai mee satung (not have money) also works for me :kma:

----------


## travelinasia

I just don't think Thai People would politely say "Not Interested", 

I think they would instead politely say they don't want it. 

Or make an excuse about already having it or something. 

I find the best way to scare off the vendors is to tell them "Mai Mee Stang" 

And if they continue to bother me .. I tell them "Buat Kee". 

They normally leave me along after I tell them that.

----------


## pescator

> I find the best way to scare off the vendors is to tell them "Mai Mee Stang"


Nobody will believe that to be true.

Khmen has it nailed.

----------


## Keeneowmahlao

MAI AO KHRAP means "I don't want it thanks" or MAI AO NA KHRAP (which  is more polite and so gets you more respect) or you can say MAI SON JAI NA KHRAP (which means "I'm not interested thanks") The NA bit makes it super polite. Or you can say MAI TONG KHAN NA KHRAP, which means "I don't need it". I usually say "ART JA PROONG NEE  KHRAP " which means" Maybe tomorrow" because maybe you might want a tuk-tuk or whatever next day. :bananaman:

----------


## DrB0b

> MAI AO KHRAP means "I don't want it thanks"


No it doesn't. It means "I won't take it". "I don't want" would be "Phom mai yaak <...whatever it is you don't want>".

----------


## pescator

Yaak is an auxiliary verb. Cannot be used on it`s own in your sentense.

----------


## DrB0b

> Yaak is an auxiliary verb. Cannot be used on it`s own.


How's about ผมไม่ต้องการ, "phom mai dtawng gan"? More like I don't need than I don't want but at least it can stand alone.

----------


## taxexile

> They know Asians will refuse to acknowledge their existence and at most wave them off as if swatting an annoying fly away, so they don't even bother. So, to answer the O.P......if you want to say you dont want something, dont say anything at all and ignore it. Follow the Asian example, you're in Asia.


exactly.

dont even acknowledge their existence, but if in your western mindset you feel the need to show some empathy, some connection, some "i feel your pain" bullshit with them,  then you may allow the merest hint of a proto-smile, nothing more than a barely perceptible upward flicker of the mouth lasting a fraction of a second, with no opening of your mouth or exposure of teeth, coupled with a shake of the head to indicate "no", the head shake only consisting of a movement of no more than a couple of millimetres to the left followed by a couple of millimetres to the right, with any eye contact occuring during this exchange not lasting more than a nano second.

it goes without saying that you must not respond to, nor initiate anything of a verbal nature.

these two gestures will have the desired effect of dismissing the seller without having to engage with them or waste their time.

if you do come over all  lonely planet , and feel the need to relate with, schmooze and treat these people as equals, then at least have the decency and respect to learn some of the local lingo first.

----------


## Bettyboo

mai rue mai care, then roll your eyes; works well...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Or make an excuse about already having it or something.


This does work well too, especially when totally out of context - it's a bit like 'piss off and stop bothering me' when used out of context, but a tad more polite...

mee lau...

----------

